# Barbarians - Netflix



## svalbard (Oct 25, 2020)

Netflix is on a bit of a roll at the moment with its European output with series such as La Revolution and this one which is set around the Battle of the Teutoborg forest. 

On Ep3 and it is holding up. There is some good characters, it looks gorgeous, and I love that it is in both German and Latin, it gives the show some flavour.


----------



## ctg (Oct 26, 2020)

I've been avoiding. Thinking is it worthy. But I really liked La Revolution, even if turned out to be a bit of a dark fantasy at the end.


----------



## svalbard (Oct 27, 2020)

I finished this and hope it gets a second series. The show had it's flaws, an uneven narrative at times, the lack of budget told in certain scenes and my age old gripe with these shows. There was no sense of time or distances passing.

However overall I really enjoyed the acting, script was good, action scenes were also good. A big thumbs up from me.


----------



## ctg (Oct 28, 2020)

You know the guy who played the faux chieftain, the one who wanted to be the chief, but couldn't. From the episode one all the way to the end I wanted someone to off him. The wiki entry on how the battle happened is very different to what happened in the small screen. But, if enough of people watch this, there might be other places and races they show. After all, the History channel did a miniseries on the famous barbarian incidents a couple years ago. 

Thing is most of the production crew were German, so will following episodes be German as well?


----------



## svalbard (Oct 28, 2020)

ctg said:


> You know the guy who played the faux chieftain, the one who wanted to be the chief, but couldn't. From the episode one all the way to the end I wanted someone to off him. The wiki entry on how the battle happened is very different to what happened in the small screen. But, if enough of people watch this, there might be other places and races they show. After all, the History channel did a miniseries on the famous barbarian incidents a couple years ago.
> 
> Thing is most of the production crew were German, so will following episodes be German as well?



I hope so because Arminius had still a large role to play and that chieftain Segestes also played his part. There is also an encounter recorded by Tacitus where he describes a meeting between Arminius and his brother who was fighting on the Roman side. They exchanged insults just before a decisive battle.


----------



## ctg (Oct 28, 2020)

So this is a scene that comes after the initial battle. Wiki entry claimed that there was cavalry present but none was really shown in the series.



Spoiler


----------



## svalbard (Oct 28, 2020)

That is from the movie Gladiator which is set 180 years after the Teutoborg battle.

I am sure there was cavalry. Some German tribes were famous for their cavalry and would have made up the Roman Auxiliary troops ie Arminius's cavalry troops in the series.


----------



## Glaysher (Oct 28, 2020)

svalbard said:


> That is from the movie Gladiator which is set 180 years after the Teutoborg battle.
> 
> I am sure there was cavalry. Some German tribes were famous for their cavalry and would have made up the Roman Auxiliary troops ie Arminius's cavalry troops in the series.



Inconsiderate of them. Didn't they care that using cavalry would make filming historically accurate battles in the future more expensive and difficult.


----------

